# Pink Papers question



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi everyone,
My dog's pink papers came shortly after he did in 2010. The last week of Dec 2011, I sent his hip x ray film and pink papers to the USCA. I am wondering if the pink papers go to germany with the x ray film. I need the papers to register my dog with the AKC and also to get a score book so we can do a BH at the end of April. Am I too late to get it done by then?
Thanks,
PaulH


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, the papers go with. Call Pam at the USCA office if you need something in the mean time. I have a similar situation, all my dogs' papers are in Germany (I sent everything in January 5 and am told I shouldn't expect it back after mid-April) and we have a trial and a show April 13 and 14. I'm set for the trial as I ordered a scorebook at the same time and they already sent that back but I'm required to show original papers to check in for the show and won't have them back. USCA Pam says she will send me a letter saying the papers are in Germany and that will suffice. Also the dog's breeder will be at the show/trial and she knows the judge. If USCA office/Pam already processed your papers for the a-stamps they can probably get you a scorebook in time. Your papers are probably with mine!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Have always made color copies of the pink papers (or LOSH/NHSB) to send to AKC - they KEEP the PAPERS!!!!!!!!!! A copy is fine for doing the AKC registration....you will get the papers back from Germany with the 'a' stamps.

Lee


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I think the last import I registered with AKC took about 3 weeks to get back, this was in September of last year. You might call them now and see if you'll need the cheek swab kit for the DNA. Like Lee said, make color copies of your pink papers (I keep a set scanned on my computer just in case, too). 
Annette


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Paul,

Echo what Lee said. Send in copies to AKC - they are OK with that. Wait until you get the AKC registration back to do the DNA. DO NOT do DNA at same time, as the DNA takes a few weeks more. 

This is what we do and what we have people do with our European litters.


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

Lee is correct. Color copy and cash makes AKC happy as a clam. Didn't like sending original Czech pinks off to the SV to get his A stamp but that's how its done. Got papers back fine. Word of advice. Vet who does most of the OFA in my part of country said his hips would go easy OFA good. Came back A Fast. Emailed breeder and SV has toughened their standards from what she has been hearing. Nothing wrong with Fast just surprised a bit. Elbows clear.


----------

